# How much power does my UPS require



## RichardPrice (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi guys, I am from Ontatio. I am working on first project for a startup. This is the list of their equipments.

20 Laptops
2 Servers
3 Ac's (2 Ton)
2 Ac's (1 Ton)
13 Led Lights
One Coffee Machine
7 Fan's 


They want to have back up for a minimum of 6 hours with all the equipment's working. I suggested them that it would be nice to cut short few appliances when the power is taken from UPS. They are adamant that they want everything to be online even when the current goes. 
I would like to how power will my ups require. They have decided to take the UPs from a commercial power systems provider called Staticon Ltd in Ontario. I am pretty confused with the power. I would like to have some suggestions on what can be done to reduce load on the UPS. I hope I get some help here. I don't wanna screw up my first project.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We can't help you based on that info. We will need voltages, FLA, wattage. Something off the nameplates of each piece of equipment and appliance.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

20 Laptops about 1000 watts
2 Servers about 1000 watts
3 Ac's (2 Ton) 1500 watts
2 Ac's (1 Ton) 1000 watts
13 Led Lights 100 watts
One Coffee Machine 1500 watts
7 Fan's 1000 watts

I would say hat maybe you have 8kw of load.

Be prepared to spend at least 50 grand maybe 100 grand for that 6 hours of runtime.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RichardPrice said:


> Hi guys, I am from Ontatio. I am working on first project for a startup. This is the list of their equipments.
> 
> 20 Laptops
> 2 Servers
> ...


You need approx a 600VA UPS for the coffee machine :jester:

J/K aside, why not a generator ? Use a small UPS for the servers (possibly the laptops, but they have a battery already:thumbsup: )

If the genset will not work, apart from trying to reduce the A/C load ....??


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Long term discharge of batteries is detrimental to batteries, you need batteries designed for telco application which have a plate designed for long rate discharges. The typical UPS battery performs best and has a long life span in the 10-20 minute range.

A better design is to have a UPS with a 10-15 minute battery with a stand by generator.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

jrannis said:


> 20 Laptops about 1000 watts
> 2 Servers about 1000 watts
> 3 Ac's (2 Ton) 1500 watts
> 2 Ac's (1 Ton) 1000 watts
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but he has a total of 10 ton of AC
This alone could draw 10KW or more


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Startup type business, any customer who's new to business and construction, can be a difficult customer. They have a lot to learn, if you're not careful, at your expense. They'll bother you to run down prices for silly ideas that they'll never write a check for. They don't understand their ideas are silly until they see the price. 

On the other hand, once in a while you stumble on a fool and their money that haven't yet parted. If they're hell bent and someone's going to make a bunch of money indulging their request, it might as well be you. 

The challenge is to keep them happy without wasting a lot of your time on fools errands. If you can show them a more practical alternative that saves them some money you might earn a friend. 

Just ball park the requirements based on running the AC full tilt, hottest day in the summer, for the desired coverage time. Use the calculator on one of the UPS manufacturer's sites, ball park the price on a generator for comparison. Then go from there.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

RichardPrice said:


> Hi guys, I am from Ontatio. I am working on first project for a startup. This is the list of their equipments.
> 
> 20 Laptops
> 2 Servers
> ...


What is your role in this? Are you the electrical contractor?

What's wrong with local UPSs for immediate coverage of the critical stuff like servers and computers, and a decent size generator for the longer term??
Laptops, lights, coffee and A/C do NOT need immediate backup power. They can wait till the genny kicks in for those.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but he has a total of 10 ton of AC
> This alone could draw 10KW or more


I read it as total ton but,
If thats the case, hes done. No UPS for him.


----------



## ELECTRICK2 (Feb 21, 2015)

The coffee machine has to be on UPs?
Seriously?
That's a coffeeholic


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree with the others, a small UPS for the critical equipment and a generator for the other stuff will almost certainly be less $$$ than a huge UPS. 

If you do indeed go the larger UPS, its size will be based on the starting current of the motors involved. This will result in a much larger unit than if the motors were powered by a generator. 

Even if the UPS is even slightly undersized, the voltage drop on motor starting would have a bad effect on the computer stuff.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You need to sit down with a contractor who designs redundant power systems, because I agree with everyone else here: With the exception of your 2 servers literally none of that equipment belongs on a UPS.

And if you need extended run time and cooling capacity, then you still need a generator, so there's no point having 6 hours of UPS capacity to begin with.

This is a case where you need to inform the customer that what they want isn't in their best interest.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Three phase 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Genny is the way to go 

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

gryczewskip said:


> Genny is the way to go
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


Correct Mundo, HVAC does not belong on a UPS and coffee maker on a UPS is ABSURD.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That mechanical load is the killer.
You would have to switch to a chiller and air handler system and store chilled water in ice balls to ride out the six hours.
I think that might be the only way to go on full battery.
I think at that point, the laptops could go on their own battery for at least 4 of those hours.
You could get there, no doubt. 
Its not impossible, but would set you back some serious coin. If your budget isn't a problem, PM me.


----------

